# Dallas VPS Providers



## clarity (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good VPS providers in Dallas? I am looking for one preferably in the Low End market with good service. I don't need quick support, but I don't like having large amounts of downtime for unexplained reasons.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 19, 2013)

Being happy a customer of their SSD VPS, I can suggest you Fliphost. I think their OpenVZ servers are in Dallas only. Check below link for an idea of their plans.

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/10712/


----------



## Mun (Jul 19, 2013)

catalysthost.com

http://www.lowendhelp.com/catalyst-host-review/

http://vpswiki.us/providers/catalysthost

http://vpsboard.com/topic/972-catalyst-host-35-off-all-plans-kvm-starting-at-650m-openvz-519m/

great support, fast response, great network blend.

Check them out!

Mun


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 19, 2013)

We are not be the best but we are decent . Dallas, Texas, Internap. Resource and pricing can be customized


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 19, 2013)

Linode


----------



## wdq (Jul 19, 2013)

+1 on CatalystHost. I'd also recommend SimpleNode.


----------



## notFound (Jul 19, 2013)

CatalystHost gets my vote any day, great stuff there.

Another host that's not mentioned is FlipHost although I've never tried them.


----------



## john (Jul 19, 2013)

We offer OpenVZ SSD VPSs in Dallas.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 19, 2013)

Are you local to Dallas? I did have stuff in Dallas but the coasts seem to have more demand.


----------



## clarity (Jul 19, 2013)

I am in Plano which is a little north of Dallas. I also like the central location that it provides. Pretty good pings to all of the U.S..


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 19, 2013)

We are in Plano Dallas Texas.

Test with http://tx.lg.cloudshards.net


----------



## shovenose (Jul 19, 2013)

I vote CatalystHost


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 20, 2013)

+4 for catalysthost


----------



## clarity (Jul 20, 2013)

I went ahead and signed up with FlipHost for the time being. They have the off-loaded SQL that I am going to give a chance. 

Thanks for all the recommendations.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 22, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Being happy a customer of their SSD VPS, I can suggest you Fliphost. I think their OpenVZ servers are in Dallas only. Check below link for an idea of their plans.
> 
> http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/10712/


Thanks for the recommendation 



dclardy said:


> I went ahead and signed up with FlipHost for the time being. They have the off-loaded SQL that I am going to give a chance.
> 
> Thanks for all the recommendations.


Glad to have you with us. If you would need anything just let me know.


----------



## clarity (Jul 22, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> Thanks for the recommendation
> 
> Glad to have you with us. If you would need anything just let me know.


Well, can you explain the downtime yesterday? Your client area doesn't really give much information, and I am a little worried now having 35 minutes of downtime in the first 3 days with you.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 22, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Well, can you explain the downtime yesterday? Your client area doesn't really give much information, and I am a little worried now having 35 minutes of downtime in the first 3 days with you.


We posted a quick annoucement yesterday though I know it doesn't give much information: http://sales.fliphost.net/announcements.php?id=16

The node spiked with an unusally high load very quickly. High enough that I couldn't run any commands or even get in to stop it them. I was forced to reboot the node via IPMI (immediate shutdown). The node then decided to not boot which was then fixed.

Once again I am sorry for the downtime, espically during your first few days with us. If you check your account I have credited you for a full month to show our commitment to providing quality service and to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## clarity (Jul 22, 2013)

@Fliphost Thanks for the credit. It was definitely not something that I was expecting. I am just asking because communication is important to me. I saw that you posted something on the client area, but your explanation here clears it up for me. 

Thanks. Do you have a public status page of any sort? Pingdom? I looked around, but I was not able to find it easily.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 22, 2013)

dclardy said:


> @Fliphost Thanks for the credit. It was definitely not something that I was expecting. I am just asking because communication is important to me. I saw that you posted something on the client area, but your explanation here clears it up for me.
> 
> Thanks. Do you have a public status page of any sort? Pingdom? I looked around, but I was not able to find it easily.


Yes we do: https://www.statuscake.com/public/4019/

I am hard at working on the next version of our site which will make that easier to find. The public reporting there uses statuscake's constant checking where it can detect the slightest few missed packets.

If you need anything more just let me know


----------



## clarity (Jul 22, 2013)

@Fliphost

Thanks for the link. Is the SQL server on there somewhere? Thanks for all the openness as well. It is definitely giving me a warm and fuzzy feeling about your services.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 22, 2013)

dclardy said:


> @Fliphost
> 
> Thanks for the link. Is the SQL server on there somewhere? Thanks for all the openness as well. It is definitely giving me a warm and fuzzy feeling about your services.


It isn't yet but I may add it now that you brought it up. I had honestly forgotten to add it.


----------

